# X informs



## Sabrine07

How can I say: X *informs*? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zamolxis

Sorry, but what does that mean in English?


----------



## OldAvatar

I guess it is *X vă informează* but you should definitely give a context.
X informs whom?, for example...


----------



## Sabrine07

Zamolxis said:


> Sorry, but what does that mean in English?


Sorry, X means "somebody" (it's the name of the person who informs).


----------



## Sabrine07

OldAvatar said:


> I guess it is *X vă informează* but you should definitely give a context.
> X informs whom?, for example...


Thanks for your answer. The sentence is: X informs (all the users).


----------



## OldAvatar

Then, you should go for it.


----------



## Zamolxis

I'd say there are 2 cases then:

1. For "X informs: ..." and "X informs that...", one can use "X vă informează: ..." or "X vă informează că" - which actually means "X informs _you_ (that)..."

2. But if you need "X informs Y, Z and T that..." then you should say "X informează pe X, Y şi Z că ..."

- - -

And if you want an ellegant alternative, you can replace in both cases "informează" with "aduce la cunoştinţă"


----------

